# stickys



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

acho que temos o nº adequado


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> ..eu acho é estranho uma pessoa com um mês de fórum andar a abrir tópicos a sugerir alterações à estrutura...


Estranho porquê? O rapaz fez alguma coisa mal? Tem de ter muito posts para poder fazer sugestões?

Às vezes tenho dificuldade em perceber este tipo de comentários. Parece que desconhecem o significado de "democracia".


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

não.. tens de conhecer o fórum.. isso leva algum tempo..


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> não.. tens de conhecer o fórum.. isso leva algum tempo..


Acabaste de desperdiçar 10 segundos da tua vida a ler esta resposta..
:rofl:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

é verdade.. :bash:


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Eu quero o Tread sobre os Portos do Arquipelago da Madeira em Sticky

a razão + de 18 000 visitas


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> é verdade.. :bash:


:rofl: só estava a apanhar-te na mesma ratoeira da tua assinatura.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> Acabaste de desperdiçar 10 segundos da tua vida a ler esta resposta..
> :rofl:


demorei menos de 1 segundo a ler isso:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

desperdiças um segundo de cada vez.. há-de chegar aos 10.. :devil:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> Habitua-te Figueirense. Daqui por uns meses, quando tiveres mais experiência de SSC, vais perceber porque é que o fórum se resume a uma dezena de forumers com milhares posts.... A generalidade dos outros acaba por se cansar e vai desaparecendo.


Eu acho que vou acabar por desaparecer. Não me estou a ver aqui por muito mais tempo... nunca na vida fui tão maltratado como neste fórum.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Figueirense, eu e tu somos clones, não te lembras? passamos a vida a ser acusados disso! :hilarious. E o Trajno também.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

daniel322 said:


> é verdade.. :bash:


Por acaso lê-se e interpreta-se em 4 segundos...e essa de voltar a perder tempo não vale


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

isso é para uma pessoa de QI=132  os outros demoram 10 segundos


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Figueirense, eu e tu somos clones, não te lembras? passamos a vida a ser acusados disso! :hilarious. E o Trajno também.


não tive um problema. um dos circuitos foi-se abaixo e estou sem memória...


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

visitei o forum do Libano e la é so Sticky
tem um subForum de construção , que as obras estão divididad por cidades, todas as cidades estão em Sticky

Lá ninguem pode abrir post novos para colocar noticias , tem de colocar no sticky

Uma coisa parecida com que o LRA queria fazer


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

NewTomorrow said:


> visitei o forum do Libano e la é so Sticky
> tem um subForum de construção , que as obras estão divididad por cidades, todas as cidades estão em Sticky
> 
> Lá ninguem pode abrir post novos para colocar noticias , tem de colocar no sticky
> ...


Q loucura
imagino q perdes ate a graça,de postar algo láhno:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bom, respondendo à pergunta do thread... depende. Ha subforuns como poucos stickys, outros com um numero adequado de stickys e alguns com demasiados... As regras não podem ser rigidas para todos os subforuns, ha que ver caso a caso, há alguns que precisam de ter mais threads em destaque do que outros...


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Reflex said:


> há alguns que precisam de ter mais threads em destaque do que outros...


Como o thread "Marquises de Ouro". O destaque é perfeitamente compreensível.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

sim, mas depois de a votação acabar vai continuar a ser sticky?


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Figueirense said:


> sim, mas depois de a votação acabar vai continuar a ser sticky?


Não...agora retiram-no e fica como um thread normal...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

ah então tá bem.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

hno:


----------



## O Prof Godin (Sep 8, 2006)

…no que toa à minha pessoa, falta por em stik os threads das fotos aéreas e dos solares, iniciados por mim e que a frequência de visitantes, por si só, justificava. Continuo a dizer que, no caso o Daniel_Portugal, não tinha nada que abrir um thread II, em seu nome…até porque eu, antes dos iniciar, propus ao forum abri-los, pelo interesse óbvio, posteriormente confirmado…é que eu faço serviço público e não ando à procura de "glória" individual…mas o seu…a seu dono…


----------

